# ملخص كتاب - كيف تصبح الشخص الذى تتهافت عليه الشركات الناجحة



## مهندس المحبة (29 مارس 2009)

ملخص كتاب-كيف تصبح الشخص الذى تتهافت عليه الشركات الناجحة​
تعلم ان تنجز عملك بمهارة وجدية وجودة اكبر
الجودة هي معيار الكفاءة
ان زيادة الجودة فى العمل هي حماية حقيقية للعامل من التسريح او التشريد وكلما كنت تحاول الاجادة فى عملك كلما زادت قيمتك فى اعين اصحاب العمل او رؤسائك.

اجر يوم جديد=عمل يوم جديد
ستندهش عندما تسمع عامل يتحدث عن عمله (انني اتفانى فى عملي ولا اجد دقائق استريح فيها- عمل عمل عمل ولا شيء غير ذلك منذ مجيئي حتى مغادرتي .
اذا وجدت فى نفسك هذه المشاعر فيجب ان تواجهها بحزم . لان العمل لهذا السبب يسمى عملا وانت تتقاضى راتبك عن اداء عملك العادي ولكن الجودة لها معاير اخرى ولها مكافئات وترقيات وهو المطلوب فى هذا الزمن ان تبحث عن

لماذا زميلي وأنا لا
نقاط لن تجدها فى الكتاب
هل تصادف ان رأيت زميل لك وفى نفس المكان يتقاضى راتبا أو مكافأة أكبر منك وتساءلت لماذا زميلى وانا لا. سأخبرك بسر بصفتي أحد الدارسين لعلم الموارد البشرية.
1-يوجد فى كل درجة وظيفية حد أدنى للأجور وحد متوسط وحد أعلى ويوجد مكافئات اجادة بنفس الحدود(ادنى-متوسط-أعلى)
2-اصبحت الشركات الكبرى تقيم اداء موظفيها سنويا ويأخذ كل موظف درجات حسب اجادته (ضعيف-متوسط-جيد جدا-ممتاز-ممتاز جدا)

4-الموظف العادي او الضعيف يأخذ الحد المتوسط او الحد الأقل من المكافئات
5- الموظف المبدع او الممتاز يأخذ الحد الاعلى
ولذلك لا تندهش اذا رأيت زميلك المبدع المتفاني يحصل على كم من المال قد يصل الى ضعف ما تتقاضى وبدلا من ان تلعن حظك و تتلذذ بتمثيل دور الشهيد حلل الموقف وحاول ان تكون مثله ولن يضع الله تعبك ان شاء الله ابدا.
رأى اصحاب العمل والخبراء
# كثير من العمال يهدرون وقت العمل فى كلام شخصي ومقاطعات هاتفية وهذا يزعجنا جدا
مدير احد المطاعم الشهيرة
# تتطلع شركتي الى انجاز عمل اكثر بعدد اقل وليست شركتي وحدها التي تتطلع الى ذلك ولكن كل الشركات المحيطة بنا
مدير تنفيذي لاحد مصانع الملابس
لا تقلق يا صديقي
نعلم ان الموضوع قد يعطى صورة قاتمة عن المطلوب منك كموظف ولكن نريد أن نطمئنك بأنك عندما تحاول العمل بمهارة اكبر فاءان السرعة والجودة يأتيان تلقائيا

وظف التكنولوجيا لصالحك
حاول ان تكون كفء فى استخدام الآلات والادوات التكنولوجية التي سوف تساعدك فى تسهيل عملك كالكمبيوتر والفاكس وماكينات التصوير وكل وسائل الاتصال الحديثة واذا كنت لا تعلم كيف تستخدمها فاسأل وتعلم

استخدم الوقت بحكمة
عدد ساعات العمل محدودة جدا ولذلك يجب علينا ان نتحكم فى انفسنا اولا وليس فى وقتنا ان بمقدورنا ان نتحكم فى استجابتنا فى الوقت وطريقة استغلاله.و ان قوائم الاولويات وخطط تنظيم الوقت ما هي الا وسائل مساعدة لنا ولكن الاهم هو مدى استعدادنا لاهدار الوقت او عدم اهداره.

ابتعد عن لصوص الاحلام
فى كل مكان ستجد بشرا تبحث عن التفوق والتقدم الى الامام ومجموعة اخرى محبطة ومتذمرة وتعتبر انها شهيدة وحقها مهضوم انهم عباقرة جاءوا فى الزمن الخطا ولن تسمع منهم الا كل ماهو محبط ومحطم للاحلام فانتبه يا صديقي وابتعد عنهم ولا تسمع لهم وحاذر من العدوى فقد تصيبك سريعا ,
اعتن بنفسك
تذكر دائما ان اعظم استثمار هو انت وان صحتك ولياقتك هما ادواتك للنجاح والتقدم
- تناول الطعام الصحي وابتعد عن الوجبات السريعة
- مارس الرياضة وان كانت المشي
- حاول ان تبدو فى لياقة تامة دائما

كن مبدعا
حاول ان تفكر بشكل غير تقليدي ولو قليلا واضف لمسات ابداعية لعملك

كن واثقا من نفسك
- فكر قبل ان تتكلم او تقترح شيئا
- حسن مظهرك والبس ملابس نظيفة ومكوية
- ابتسم فى عملك لزملائك وعملائك ورؤسائك

استمتع بوقت فراغك
اعط وقت فراغك لأسرتك ولا تتكلم فى العمل
- اخرج فى نزهة او رحلة مع من تحب وغير من نمط حياتك
- اضحك وانطلق و حب من حولك وابتهج

توكل على الله اولا واخيرا
اعمل ما بيدك واجعل توكلك على الله اشكره على نعمة العمل فغيرك يبحث عنه ولا يجده واشكره على نعمة الصحة واشكره على المال .

وفى النهاية اشكركم واتمنى لكم كل التوفيق ونلتقى ان شاء الله مع ملخصات كتب اخرى قريبا جدا ارجوكم ترك كل تعليقاتكم حتى استطيع ان اجود من هذه الخدمة وانجح فى توصيل افضل المعلومات لكم ولا تبخلوا بدقيقة من وقتكم وطبعا ماأقول لكم عن الواسطات لكن ياسفنى ان اقول ان المعايير قد انقلبت واصبحت الوساطة هى المهيمنة واستشرى الفساد الادارى ولذلك فكل ماذكرتة لاينطبق فى 
معظمة على حالتنا الان وخاصة في دولنا العربية مع أخذ العلم ان الواسطة موجودة ولا مفر من ذلك ولكن هذا لا يعنى ان ان لا نأخذ بالاسباب والله عنده الاجر والمكافأة ان شاء الله ......

الموضوع منقول عن الأخ ehab.esmat والفائدة للجميع​
أرجو الرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خالص دعائكم ....


----------



## الكيميائي مصطفى (29 مارس 2009)

واضح انه جيد وفقك الله لكل خير بارك الله فيك


----------



## bahhar2001 (30 مارس 2009)

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## عديلة (30 مارس 2009)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 مارس 2009)

كل الهلا فيكم ومنورين الموضوع بردودكم الجميلة ...........


----------



## الكيميائى الروش (30 مارس 2009)

الف الف شكر يابشا واتمنى لك دوام التوفيق


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 مارس 2009)

أهلا وسهلا وشكرا على المرور .........


----------



## koke0 (30 مارس 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## مهندس المحبة (31 مارس 2009)

شكرا على المرور ...........


----------



## يحيي هلال (1 أبريل 2009)

شكر الله لك علي هذا الملخص الرائع
وفقك الله دائما


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على المرور ووفق الله الجميع إن شاء الله .......


----------



## عبدالكريم عيسى (7 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك على الافادة


----------



## مهندس المحبة (7 أبريل 2009)

أهلا وسهلا ........................


----------



## دى ماركو (30 أبريل 2009)

*واضح انه جيد وفقك الله لكل خير بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ...............


----------



## rabsat (4 يوليو 2009)

يعطيك الف عافية ....كلام مفيد وهادف


----------



## أحمد رءوف (5 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الافادة العظيمة لأننا فعلا نفتقد هذه المعلومات التى تخص التنمية البشرية لأن من الممكن ان تجد شخص بارع فى العلم ولكن يفتقد معاملة الناس او معاملة رؤساه أو مرؤسيه او حتى معاملة نفسه.
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا أخي العزيز وإن شاء الله الموفقية للجميع ........


----------



## دى ماركو (5 يوليو 2009)

جازك الله كل خير رررررر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 يوليو 2009)

منور أخي العزيز ........


----------



## hammhamm44 (6 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 يوليو 2009)

منور أخي العزيز وإن شاء الله الأستفادة ........


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (26 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## جمال بشر (11 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

